# Tigerlily Layed A Tiny Egg



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Today I Went To Check Tigerlily's Box And Their Was A Tiny Egg That Was The Size Of Maybe A Parrotlet Egg!! I Took Pictures And Also I Took A Flashlight To It And It Was Totally Clear No Yolk I Have Heard Of Tiny Eggs. But Never This Tiny I Hope This Isn't A Concern For Her Health?







I wish i took better pics before i tossed the egg
i threw it away cause one it didn't have yolk and i didn't want them splattering it sitting on it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think it would've splattered. Could've used it to keep the other eggs she's gonna lay warm since it would never develop it would be sterile. Ah well...cute little egg though lol.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Ohh Oops To Late Ohh Well Yea This Is Her Second Clutch First Was Infertile If Second Is Then I Think Arnie Will Be Infertile We Will See As They Were Mating Everyday!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My female laid the same egg during her first cluch.It was the only infertile egg.I still have it,it is half size...it is normal for small eggs to be without yolk.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok Thanks I Was Worried And Yea This Is Her First Time Laying!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> My female laid the same egg during her first cluch.It was the only infertile egg.I still have it,it is half size...it is normal for small eggs to be without yolk.


It happens sometimes but I think its mostly when the egg is developing and it moves too fast when developing and misses the yolk but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It happens sometimes but I think its mostly when the egg is developing and it moves too fast when developing and misses the yolk but I'm not 100% sure.


Yeah thats the reason Roxy. But what cause the egg to move so fast?


----------

